# DNP Deaths - What Do You Think Happened?



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I've taken DNP a few times now and am fairly confident with what kind of dosages I'm comfortable taking, either at once or spread over the course of the day. I've often wondered how people came a cropper with it; there were obvious stories in the media last year - the anorexic med student and the student 'bodybuilder' are two that spring to mind.

Do you think these were idiosyncratic reactions? Or continual high dosing (which I'd perhaps class as 750mg a day), either due to miseducation about dosages and half lives or the irresponsibility of youth?

Incidentally what would the cause of death - I'm guessing hypothermia leading to eventual organ failure?

I'll tag @DiggyV


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Cause of death is definitely hyp*er*thermia (hypo is too low, hyper is too high  ) leading to convulsions and organ failure.

Its always going to be difficult to say what led to it, but we can be pretty confident that it is a systematic increase in dosage, without realising the long half life. So fed on tales of 0.5 - 1lb a day losses (which are achievable when its run correctly), when these aren't seen in the first day or two the dose is ramped up each day. Additionally they are probably eating as normal, or eating carb heavy diets, the two of which is very much a lethal combination.

Also the LD50 (lethal dose for 50% of people taking it) is I reckon around 18mg / Kg. in a 60Kg individual this would be 1080 mg - however bear in mind that this is a bell curve distribution so some people will be more sensitive than others, and their lethal dose could be 700-800mg. thats 3 x 250mg tabs. not a lot in the eyes of someone who has no idea what they are doing.

I know one of the cases last year, her friends spoke of seeing the whites of her eyes being yellow. I have not seen this personally even on does of 500mg, so I can only assume that she was taking well in excess of this - 250mg tabs - 4 or 5 maybe. The build up on this would be horrendous. Literally cooked alive.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Pretty sure they just dehydrated and died.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently theres not a lot they can do for the hyperthermia except for things like ice enemas. Horrible way to go!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Scary that the LD50 is just over a gram, people on here have been going on about 500 mg to 750mg dosages !. Get that just slightly wrong and it can be goodnight Vienna


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I really don't see the point of going over 250mg, sub 100g carbs, rough 20% calorie deficit and some cardio and you're on your way without frying yourself like a KFC....


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Taking too much, either because they don't feel the effects quickly or because they've cycled at lower dosages before and responded well, so they then up the dosage next cycle. That, and they don't cut carbs enough. Likely a combination off both. Either way, likely hyperthermia.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Cause of death is definitely hyp*er*thermia (hypo is too low, hyper is too high  ) leading to convulsions and organ failure.
> 
> Its always going to be difficult to say what led to it, but we can be pretty confident that it is a systematic increase in dosage, without realising the long half life. So fed on tales of 0.5 - 1lb a day losses (which are achievable when its run correctly), when these aren't seen in the first day or two the dose is ramped up each day. Additionally they are probably eating as normal, or eating carb heavy diets, the two of which is very much a lethal combination.
> 
> ...


Did mean to correct the hypothermia/hyperthermia!

I have had the yellowing of the eyes on as little as 125mg a day - it's not the actual eyes yellowing but the thin layer of fluid over them. I remember the quotes you speak of though -also spoke of yellow sweat pouring out of her and her actual skin being yellow (like as in a jaundice type reaction - this seems a little far fetched to me). But yeah, my eyes have definitely taken on a yellow appearance - I did get an eye test while on a DNP run though and the optician didn't say anything!

As you say we can only really speculate. Every time I've used DNP I've never thought "xmg is good therefore twice as much must be twice as good". That said I'm perhaps a little older and wiser than I was - the deaths I can think of were all university students, and I know I used recreational drugs in reckless amounts at that time of my life.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Phil D said:


> Apparently theres not a lot they can do for the hyperthermia except for things like ice enemas. Horrible way to go!


I've read of Dantrolene being an 'antidote'. But yeah otherwise as you say it's just aggressive cooling measures.



stoatman said:


> Scary that the LD50 is just over a gram, people on here have been going on about 500 mg to 750mg dosages !. Get that just slightly wrong and it can be goodnight Vienna


I've seen people on here talk of 1 gram + doses, either one offs - there's a thread where a fella double dosed by accident - or daily.



Alex6534 said:


> I really don't see the point of going over 250mg, sub 100g carbs, rough 20% calorie deficit and some cardio and you're on your way without frying yourself like a KFC....


Me neither. 250mg is generally my daily dose, going upto 500mg occasionally at weekends or rare days I'm working at home.



I said:


> Taking too much' date=' either because they don't feel the effects quickly or because they've cycled at lower dosages before and responded well, so they then up the dosage next cycle. That, and they don't cut carbs enough. Likely a combination off both. Either way, likely hyperthermia.[/quote']
> 
> Yup.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

People taking too much or taking it at all with no research or thought into it, there was a question the other day can I do drugs on DNP, seriously just think not worth dying over a few lbs.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What relevance does not cutting carbs have?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> What relevance does not cutting carbs have?


Carbs raise your body temp


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Is their really any need for dnp it's just for weak minded people


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think some people are just fvcking stupid.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jamestuala said:


> Is their really any need for dnp it's just for weak minded people


Could say the same about alcohol, cigarettes, recreational drugs, steroids etc too....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive read of people, some even members on here going out on full blown drink and reccy weekenders while running it

there will alwyas be someone to abuse the fck out of any drug


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Could say the same about alcohol, cigarettes, recreational drugs, steroids etc too....


Not really all them things have a enjoyable result. Cooking your insides to lose a bit of fat that could be easily achieved naturally is stupid


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Jamestuala said:


> Is their really any need for dnp it's just for weak minded people


Prepare:lol: to be hailed


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jamestuala said:


> Is their really any need for dnp it's just for weak minded people


or possibly impatient people. I wouldnt call most of the people on here weak minded. ive seen a few threads on dnp by people who obviously know how to diet but want quicker results.

I would never use it myself unless i was really struggling to get to 7% or something and even then i would use an extremely conservative dose alongside a cal defecit.


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

JamieSL said:


> Prepare:lol: to be hailed


Maybe I should try it


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Jamestuala said:


> Maybe I should try it


Crack on I've been studying/reading about dnp for around 2 months and i think i'm ready to try it out


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Thunder99 said:


> or possibly impatient people. I wouldnt call most of the people on here weak minded. ive seen a few threads on dnp by people who obviously know how to diet but want quicker results.
> 
> I would never use it myself unless i was really struggling to get to 7% or something and even then i would use an extremely conservative dose alongside a cal defecit.


 So you agree there's no real need for it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Cause of death is definitely hyp*er*thermia (hypo is too low, hyper is too high  ) leading to convulsions and organ failure.
> 
> Its always going to be difficult to say what led to it, but we can be pretty confident that it is a systematic increase in dosage, without realising the long half life. So fed on tales of 0.5 - 1lb a day losses (which are achievable when its run correctly), when these aren't seen in the first day or two the dose is ramped up each day. Additionally they are probably eating as normal, or eating carb heavy diets, the two of which is very much a lethal combination.
> 
> ...


I got told this also. My first run everything was yellow, weirdly enough the skin around my eyes someone mentioned, cum, skin, t shirts turning yellow from my sweat. Some one asked if i had jaundice or something is it called? lol. Doesnt happen now though!


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jamestuala said:


> So you agree there's no real need for it


Yes. although if you apply that to everything in bodybuilding like supplements, anabolics, certain foods then there is no real need for any of that either.

Just useful tools when applied correctly can aid the user in their goals.

or used incorrectly can result in death.


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Thunder99 said:


> Yes. although if you apply that to everything in bodybuilding like supplements, anabolics, certain foods then there is no real need for any of that either.
> 
> Just useful tools when applied correctly can aid the user in their goals.
> 
> or used incorrectly can result in death.


Surely you don't believe that. There's different levels of drugs and results versus risk and damage to our body. Steroids good results and loads of fanny. Dnp bit of fat loss and microwave belly


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jamestuala said:


> Surely you don't believe that. There's different levels of drugs and results versus risk and damage to our body. Steroids good results and loads of fanny. Dnp bit of fat loss and microwave belly


Of course. Just depends on how much of a risk to reward ratio you are willing to take at the end of the day.

Obviously dnp can be used safely. There are a ****load of people that have done so as evidence of this. Im not one of them nor am i likely to ever be but if someone wants to use it carefully then why not? If they die then tough luck. Its up to them


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jamestuala said:


> Not really all them things have a enjoyable result. Cooking your insides to lose a bit of fat that could be easily achieved naturally is stupid


Depends what you enjoy in life though doesn't it, i think hitting a golf ball round a golf course if fvcking pointless but millions of people get enjoyment from it.

If someone wants to take DNP and the results make them happy then they can crack on.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Cheers guys - I guess I'm curious about what they could have done wrong so as I don't come close to doing it myself!

Another question - I'll ask @DiggyV again. I've never recorded a body temperature above 37 degrees when taking DNP, despite how warm I may have felt - in fact most of the time it's somewhere between 36-36.5 degrees (electronic thermometer placed in closed armpit). Is this normal? Is the armpit temperature not accurate for these purposes and another 'internal' measurement - under the tongue or rectally - more accurate? As I've been hot as hell on occasion and registered sub-normal temps, when I've felt at least mildly feverish with regard to body temps.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DNP is an industrial chemical that's very toxic & has an LD50 not many times more than the usual dosage. It's effect on humans has not been properly researched and is not fully understood, it's being produced by underground labs & sold through the black market to people who often don't have a clue what they are doing with it.

It's a complete mystery why we get the occasional death.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

think the main word to sum this up is stupidity. how many things in life is there that can kill someone very quickly, walking out infront of a bus for example, its ****ing retarded to do it, but one idiot will always do it for god knows what reason and die...

same for drugs of this nature, its very easy not to just step into the frying pan and take 750mg and die horribly, but stupidity bringing out the "i cant be hurt" attitude in the (lets be honest, KIDS, that have mainly died from steroid and dnp abuse). i dont see many mature people who suffer from things like this unless it is pure bad luck and a bad reaction, you only ever see people who seem to have some ego issue or feel imortal.

so yea, stupidity is to blame. but look at diggys post for the morbid bits of what stupidity brings!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jamestuala said:


> Is their really any need for dnp it's just for weak minded people


Actually it's the opposite. It takes a very strong will to put up with the sides.

And why despite my running it before, I'm doing a low carb six month diet, as I don't feel I can hack dnp this time around.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Actually it's the opposite. It takes a very strong will to put up with the sides.
> 
> And why despite my running it before, I'm doing a low carb six month diet, as I don't feel I can hack dnp this time around.


True. Like child birth DNP sees many 'never again' sentiments.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Cheers guys - I guess I'm curious about what they could have done wrong so as I don't come close to doing it myself!
> 
> Another question - I'll ask @DiggyV again. I've never recorded a body temperature above 37 degrees when taking DNP, despite how warm I may have felt - in fact most of the time it's somewhere between 36-36.5 degrees (electronic thermometer placed in closed armpit). Is this normal? Is the armpit temperature not accurate for these purposes and another 'internal' measurement - under the tongue or rectally - more accurate? As I've been hot as hell on occasion and registered sub-normal temps, when I've felt at least mildly feverish with regard to body temps.


A steep rise in body temperature requires you to be abusing it badly, and quickly. As you increase dose the effect on deiodinase increases (the enzyme that converts t4 to t3), and after a few days the drop in T3 will lead to a drop in your core temp. So figures of 36 or lower are not uncommon when on DNP even when you are feeling hot. The fact that you sweat is your body maintaining that core temperature, wherever it believes the normal position to be.

Also your sensation of heat is not the same as your core temperature actually rising. You feel hot when in a hot room, or in the sun, but your core temperature won't, under normal circumstances, have altered much at all.

I noticed a slight elevated temp when taking 500mg (briefly) and T3 to counter the drop in natty levels, and got close to 38.5 using an in ear medical grade thermo. However this was unbearable.

Taking temp in the arm pit, you need to add 0.5 on roughly as a rule of thumb, the inner ear is seen as pretty damned accurate though.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

One girl from croydon ( you can google the stories, I won't say names) got the tabs, same day she ingested a gram, and was found in an ice bath later semi-unconscious by her mother frantically trying to cool down and died shortly after of a heart attack. Another young lady who was an anorexic had been taking it on and off for 2 years, but died as a consequence of mixing it with an anti depressant. I could go on, because I follow these stories closely. If you google the stories you'll see the initial diagnosis as 'DNP death' then after the inquest, it transpires they took a huge amount in one go, or mixed it with other substances that cause a lethal reaction. These are sad stories, and I feel for the families, but people need to follow basic rules. Research extensively, and find a reputable source (it isn't hard) before using. I researched for months online, reading forums and medical journals before taking it. There is a multitude of information online giving medical information, dosage guidlines, reputable sources, supplements, side effects, and thousands of accounts of people's experiences. Some will say it's not worth taking it, and I'm not interested in entering that argument, but if you don't respect DNP, you run a high risk of coming unstuck.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

because its a dangerous chemical for people to consume and the world has known that for about 80years.

put a dangerous chemical in the hands on an uneducated people and the obvious will happen to someone


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> A steep rise in body temperature requires you to be abusing it badly, and quickly. As you increase dose the effect on deiodinase increases (the enzyme that converts t4 to t3), and after a few days the drop in T3 will lead to a drop in your core temp. So figures of 36 or lower are not uncommon when on DNP even when you are feeling hot. The fact that you sweat is your body maintaining that core temperature, wherever it believes the normal position to be.
> 
> Also your sensation of heat is not the same as your core temperature actually rising. You feel hot when in a hot room, or in the sun, but your core temperature won't, under normal circumstances, have altered much at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers Diggy - comprehensive answer as always.



mannersjay said:


> One girl from croydon ( you can google the stories, I won't say names) got the tabs, same day she ingested a gram, and was found in an ice bath later semi-unconscious by her mother frantically trying to cool down and died shortly after of a heart attack. *Another young lady who was an anorexic had been taking it on and off for 2 years, but died as a consequence of mixing it with an anti depressant. *I could go on, because I follow these stories closely. If you google the stories you'll see the initial diagnosis as 'DNP death' then after the inquest, it transpires they took a huge amount in one go, or mixed it with other substances that cause a lethal reaction. These are sad stories, and I feel for the families, but people need to follow basic rules. Research extensively, and find a reputable source (it isn't hard) before using. I researched for months online, reading forums and medical journals before taking it. There is a multitude of information online giving medical information, dosage guidlines, reputable sources, supplements, side effects, and thousands of accounts of people's experiences. Some will say it's not worth taking it, and I'm not interested in entering that argument, but if you don't respect DNP, you run a high risk of coming unstuck.


I don't think her taking an antidepressant had any more of a factor in her death than what colour underwear she was wearing at the time. Just Googled and she was taking Fluoxetine (ie Prozac) which I - admittedly as a layman who reads a bit - see no contraindication with. I've taken DNP while taking antidepressants in the same class as Prozac - admittedly with caution to begin - and without, and zero difference. I'm 99.9% sure the antidepressant had no role in her death - if she was taking a diuretic then yes, but a poxy SSRI antidepressant?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

stoatman said:


> Scary that the LD50 is just over a gram, people on here have been going on about 500 mg to 750mg dosages !. Get that just slightly wrong and it can be goodnight Vienna


look for the thread where the guy double dosed by accident. took a gram or so i think. it was basically a running commentary from him up to the point where people thought he would die


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

i can definitley see why so many ppl died to DNP, this **** works and it can make u "addicted". Or they felt nothing and popped another pill and another pill and BOOM they just burned to DEATH, problem with dnp is ONCE u took too much u are done mate there is no way you can cool down.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MrLulz said:


> I've taken DNP a few times now and am fairly confident with what kind of dosages I'm comfortable taking, either at once or spread over the course of the day. I've often wondered how people came a cropper with it; there were obvious stories in the media last year - the anorexic med student and the student 'bodybuilder' are two that spring to mind.
> 
> Do you think these were idiosyncratic reactions? Or continual high dosing (which I'd perhaps class as 750mg a day), either due to miseducation about dosages and half lives or the irresponsibility of youth?
> 
> ...


The anorexic without a doubt abused the sh1t out of it. I've seen guys shilling for sources on other boards telling overweight noobs to get on DNP and take all the caps at once??? This is basically assisted suicide.

10 years ago it was a respected and feared poison really only used by bodybuilders. The rules of thumb were to stay at 200mg for first 3days due to the long halflife. If the dose was increased it was always split evenly as in 200mg every 12hours [400mg] or 200mg every 8 hours [600mg].

Ppl did 14 days @400mg or [email protected] 200mg and that was the longest anyone would stay on it period!

Nowadays morons are taking this without knowing how dangerous it is if misused or without even doing any research into how it actually works [by punching holes in the mitochondria at a cellular level making ATP production very inefficient if anyone is even interested]

I say let Darwins theory run its course - take the warning labels off everything and clean up the gene pool.

SickC


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

someone on lyle mcdonald forums created an indepth dnp guide. I'll see if I can find the url and post here.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> someone on lyle mcdonald forums created an indepth dnp guide. I'll see if I can find the url and post here.


That would be great


----------

